# Any recommendations for beard softeners?



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Those who may have had the difficult task of seeing me recently will know that I've gone "all Steve Earle" in appearance, with an ever-lengthening beard. I went looking for beard softeners today, since I'd heard such things exist. Given that what I found was in the $12 range for small bottles of what appears to a bunch of potentially aromatic oils (whom particular smell may or may not appeal to my wife), I thought I'd solicit input here from anyone with experience in use of such products. Alternatively, if there is a simple hair conditioning product you've found helpful in making your longish beard hairs less stiff, I'm all ears (and little chin).


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Look around the fendrihan.ca website. They have all the quality brands. The only downside is you don’t get to smell it first. Never been a beard guy myself so I don’t have any recommendations.

https://www.fendrihan.ca/collections/beard-and-moustache-grooming


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

X


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

coconut oil ?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I only shave my beard once a year, so I get some serious growth. The best I have found is either just coconut oil, or ideally a mix of coconut and castor oil (castor oil is too thick on its own). Both also promote growth, and you can use coconut oil for dozens of things. No need for fancy beard specific oils in my opinion. And cheaper.

Both smell great to me, but if you want a different scent you could add a few drops of peppermint oil or some other oil.

Edit: if you really want a marketed beard oil, Winners always has tons for dirt cheap if you have one near you. Like I said, I just don't find them any better than what I use so I don't buy them.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Olive oil is supposed to work good too.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

My beard credentials. Not oiled, and now trimmed for the summer. But it shows what I have to wrangle.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

You won't like the price, but after trying dozens of products, my main is Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioner, every day https://www.amazon.ca/Moisture-Reco...y+conditioner&qid=1559680946&s=gateway&sr=8-4

I also use Argan Oil of Morocco, which is good for both beard and the skin underneath.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

never mind--I'll go back to playing guitar


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

torndownunit said:


> I only shave my beard once a year, so I get some serious growth. The best I have found is either just coconut oil, or ideally a mix of coconut and castor oil (castor oil is too thick on its own). Both also promote growth, and you can use coconut oil for dozens of things. No need for fancy beard specific oils in my opinion. And cheaper.
> 
> Both smell great to me, but if you want a different scent you could add a few drops of peppermint oil or some other oil.
> 
> Edit: if you really want a marketed beard oil, Winners always has tons for dirt cheap if you have one near you. Like I said, I just don't find them any better than what I use so I don't buy them.


Doesnt coconut oil get sticky and or stinky? 

I found something on sale and its alright but the bottle is almost gone.

Anyone have anything to say about beard straighteners or relaxers? I just did a summer trim ( effed up so shorter than intended after i evened it out) and at this length i get insane cowlick curls that just look stupid. When its longer i get the sumerian satue wave sorta thing which is acceptable.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

A razor?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

U so funny.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mammoth beard co out in alberta. Tell Lee that Sparrows sent you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2019)

edit.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Doesnt coconut oil get sticky and or stinky?


No, I've never had issues. I use coconut oil as skin cream as well. It absorbs super quick. It even has some slight SPF protection. 

The castor oil I mentioned is another matter. If you don't cut it with another oil, it's sticky as hell. But, you asked about styling, and it's great for that on top of softening and aiding with growth. You just need to mix it with another oil.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

5w20 or diesel.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Hey look everyone: its The Fonz.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Castrol R-40 and Sunoco Racin Fuel mixed 18:1 works real good.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

I love the that smell , reminds me of the racetrack.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

What ever I'm using as a shampoo. Other than that nothing unless it drips in there.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Has anyone given the comedic and obligatory, "Your wife." as an answer yet?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I just wash it & use conditioner.
That and a trim every couple of months or so (maybe less sometimes) and it's soft enough
Someone once gave e some beard oil,-but I couldn't stand the smell.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

reckless toboggan said:


> Has anyone given the comedic and obligatory, "Your wife." as an answer yet?


I was trying to be polite with the "only if it drips in there.."


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

I recommend Gillette Fusion Proglide.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

8 Best Beard Conditioners Reviews - for a Smooth, Soft & Silky Beard

Hey Mark. If you can't find anything. You could use your beard to clean your soldering gun tips.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

torndownunit said:


> View attachment 257886
> 
> 
> My beard credentials. Not oiled, and now trimmed for the summer. But it shows what I have to wrangle.


When my beard grows up it wants to look like this.

Alas, thus far in life I've only ever been able to grow a patchy Cliff Clavin type beard like when he tries to grow one on that Cheers episode.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I get my beard oil in Ottawa...Gold Tusk by Dapper Beard Oil...
I can't smell, but Mrs.Ez likes the smell


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TB2019 said:


> I recommend Gillette Fusion Proglide.


thats right, everything but a soul patch.


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

vadsy said:


> thats right, everything but a soul patch.


You're not making a lot of sense.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TB2019 said:


> You're not making a lot of sense.


I figure it makes about as much sense as recommending a Fusion Proglide when the question is what to use to condition a growing beard. but I do think I follow you in the shave it all off suggestion, to which I'll add, leave a soul patch. I had a good friend on this very forum that did that and he kinda looked like Howie Mandel but without the fame or comedic skills, good guy, still lurks around here if my math is correct


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

or go the Don Johnson ( Miami Vice ) look.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> or go the Don Johnson ( Miami Vice ) look.


the stubble without socks or the never-ending sunglasses routine? either way, its sexy as hell


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

But if you really want to keep it maybe this?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

we need to pose this question on a hipster frequented forum


----------



## TB2019 (Mar 14, 2019)

vadsy said:


> I figure it makes about as much sense as recommending a Fusion Proglide when the question is what to use to condition a growing beard. but I do think I follow you in the shave it all off suggestion, to which I'll add, leave a soul patch. I had a good friend on this very forum that did that and he kinda looked like Howie Mandel but without the fame or comedic skills, good guy, still lurks around here if my math is correct


Sorry, not sure what you’re trying to say.

I’m sure you’re very funny.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

hi Mike


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Frontier Man Beard Co oils 

Frontier Man Beard Oil

Oh, and by the way


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Given how many of these products seem to emphasize getting oils into one's beard, I'm beginning to wonder if my strategy should simply be eating a lot of fries, making sure that they dangle out of my mouth and rub against my beard!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

well, if the one above is a cookie duster, what would be the purpose of the lower one?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> thats right, everything but a soul patch.


looks like the Merkin came off on your lower lip.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> well, if the one above is a cookie duster, what would be the purpose of the lower one?


Taint brush.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> looks like the Merkin came off on your lower lip.


agreed


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> looks like the Merkin came off on your lower lip.


Went down on it, came up with it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Hubby used to have a ZZ top beard. He was actually was in a contest with his friends to see who could grow the longest beard in the period of a year. He would use my creme rinse on it and it was as soft as a babies bum. Btw he won. 

I loved his beard, his waist length hair which I braided every morning for 15 yrs. I loved doing it. 

...and now, it’s all gone.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Who was looking for a flashlight and why would you need one, there? Loose your false teeth or something?








Butterknucket, we found you a flashlight.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Who was looking for a flashlight and why would you need one, there? Loose your false teeth or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought he was looking for a fleshlight, but I guess this will do.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Tellin ya Mark, mammoth beard co.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

reckless toboggan said:


> When my beard grows up it wants to look like this.
> 
> Alas, thus far in life I've only ever been able to grow a patchy Cliff Clavin type beard like when he tries to grow one on that Cheers episode.


An no hipster beard oils are needed, nor will they ever touch my beard lol.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> View attachment 257886
> 
> 
> My beard credentials. Not oiled, and now trimmed for the summer. But it shows what I have to wrangle.


Now thats a beard !!!!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Not oiled or trimmed and a lot of grey. It's a bit longer when I brush the bugs out of it. My hair, what's left of it, is almost as long and just a grey.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You have about an inch and a half on me, chinwise, but I've probably got an inch or so on you, scalpward.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

O


mhammer said:


> You have about an inch and a half on me, chinwise, but I've probably got an inch or so on you, scalpward.


Only at the top I think. It's tied back in this pic. Not bad considering less than a year ago I was clean shaven and my hair was very short. A disturbing amount comes out every time I brush both my hair and my beard.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> O
> 
> Only at the top I think. It's tied back in this pic. Not bad considering less than a year ago I was clean shaven and my hair was very short. A disturbing amount comes out every time I brush both my hair and my beard.


Me too, on all counts.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Me too, on all counts.


Except for one or two places.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

TMI


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> TMI


I don't know where you were thinking but I was thinking ears and nose and sometimes eyebrows.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Whew! Since you like to live a little dangerously at times, my imagination ran away with me. Humblest apologies. And yeah, those "granpa hairs" can be a nuisance. Prior to my bypass surgery, I had this one white hair on my chest whose attitude was "F*** you. I'll grow where I want, and as long as I want." It had to be about 5" long or more. Long enough that the family had given him a name: Mr. ******. Sadly, Mr. ****** died as a result of the incision, but - like Spartacus - he seems to have sparked a revolution with those inspired by him cropping up everywhere. Everywhere.

Back when I used to go for haircuts (it's been about 2 years now), I would go to an older Italian guy, who made a point of trimming ear and nose hairs as a standard part of a basic haircut. You didn't need to ask. He just did it because he knew it needed doing.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Whew! Since you like to live a little dangerously at times, my imagination ran away with me. Humblest apologies. And yeah, those "granpa hairs" can be a nuisance. Prior to my bypass surgery, I had this one white hair on my chest whose attitude was "F*** you. I'll grow where I want, and as long as I want." It had to be about 5" long or more. Long enough that the family had given him a name: Mr. ******. Sadly, Mr. ****** died as a result of the incision, but - like Spartacus - he seems to have sparked a revolution with those inspired by him cropping up everywhere. Everywhere.
> 
> Back when I used to go for haircuts (it's been about 2 years now), I would go to an older Italian guy, who made a point of trimming ear and nose hairs as a standard part of a basic haircut. You didn't need to ask. He just did it because he knew it needed doing.


You're still reeling from that bad comeover haircut, aren't you?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm over it, but why do they DO that if one didn't ask for it?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I'm over it, but why do they DO that if one didn't ask for it?


That's a t-shirt right there.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

I use this right now. It's the first beard product I've ever bought in 20 or so years of having a beard (really it's more like a patchy wolfman vibe). I got it about 2 months ago.










Looking to try a few different products in the future.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So, is that stuff you leave on, or is it something you apply in the shower like hair conditioner?


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

You put it on whenever. It's not a wash or shampoo that you use in the shower. It's a lotion.

I put a bit on my fingers and run it through my beard after I've showered, when I'm getting ready for my day.

Per the product:
"Soften the unruliest beard.

This fast-absorbing beard balm contains aloe vera, camelina oil and green tea.

It has been specially formulated to soften, condition and moisturise the beard.

It also leaves the skin feeling soothed and nourished whilst the beard is healthier looking and feeling less itchy.

Directions of Use - Rub a small amount into hands and apply evenly over beard."


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> I only shave my beard once a year, so I get some serious growth. The best I have found is either just coconut oil, or ideally a mix of coconut and castor oil (castor oil is too thick on its own). Both also promote growth, and you can use coconut oil for dozens of things. No need for fancy beard specific oils in my opinion. And cheaper.
> 
> Both smell great to me, but if you want a different scent you could add a few drops of peppermint oil or some other oil.
> 
> Edit: if you really want a marketed beard oil, Winners always has tons for dirt cheap if you have one near you. Like I said, I just don't find them any better than what I use so I don't buy them.


Gotta be careful with castor oil. It works better than exlax.


----------



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Taint brush.


That's a good one.


----------

